# Ouija - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the review I will be renting this one.
Did you ever see the 1986 Witchboard also about a Ouija board? I remember being afraid of the character Malfeitor. I need to re watch that one again. As a kid I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Thank you for the review I will be renting this one.
> Did you ever see the 1986 Witchboard also about a Ouija board? I remember being afraid of the character Malfeitor. I need to re watch that one again. As a kid I really enjoyed it.


wow, talk about a blast from the past. I vaguely remember it, but it's been YEARS since I saw that one. I remember is scared the tar out of me as a kid


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> wow, talk about a blast from the past. I vaguely remember it, but it's been YEARS since I saw that one. I remember is scared the tar out of me as a kid


HAHA! Yep, I remember playing with the board with my cousins and thinking it would actually move by itself. At the time it did...I think:coocoo: Ended up returning it!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw the movie and thought it was pretty good on up to the end where the effects made it too Hollywood for me. Made the wife and I jump a few times though and most movies don't have that effect.
On another note have you seen the French film Martyrs? I ordered it and hopefully I can watch it this weekend.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

hahah!!! if that doesn't creep you out I don't know what will. Martyrs creeped the tar out of me


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> hahah!!! if that doesn't creep you out I don't know what will. Martyrs creeped the tar out of me


Looking forward.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Martyrs was very good yet very disturbing. My wife kept asking how much longer for it to end because it was too much to see. 
Also are you going to review The Babadook? I hear that one is very good.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Martyrs was very good yet very disturbing. My wife kept asking how much longer for it to end because it was too much to see.
> Also are you going to review The Babadook? I hear that one is very good.


I didn't get a review copy of Babadook since it was a SHOUT factory release and I JUST got involved with them sending limited screeners. However I have a few rewards points on amazon saved up and plan on buying it for my own, so I'll try and get a review up, it just may be a bit past street date since I'm up to my eyeballs with reviews I need to get done this week 

and yes, Martyrs was INTENSE... I almost wasn't able to finish it, and that's saying a lot for me


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

No worries. I look forward to reading your review if you have time. I don't see how you do it reviewing so many films but I am sure everyone here enjoys reading them as much as I do. Thank you once more!


----------

